# Hartford Products - Does anyone know?



## daveeach (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been trying to reach someone in customer service with Hartford Products for almost 6 weeks now.....No one answers the phone, returns messages or responds to email.  Did they go out of business?

If you have heard anything please let me know.

Dave


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I too have had problems. I know they were down for almost 2 weeks because of a storm, but that was a while back and I'm not having any luck either.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I've seen them over on Large Scale Central Chat in the evenings...have you tried a phone call?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a Hobart caboose kit and interior kit in ~2004. I am now ready to start assembling it, but can't find the written instructions. 

I emailed (the new owners of) Hartford Products on Thursday, February 7, 2008 at 1:13 PM, asking them how I could obtain or purchase replacements. I did use the latest email address (from their website) and used the words "please" and "thank you". 

I received a reply email with MS Word.doc replacements of the instructions (at no charge) on Friday, February 8, 2008 at 6:16 PM. I consider this first class service and it doesn't seem to be in agreement with the implication that they have gone "out of business". 

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeanie is on MLS chat almost every night. She and her husband own Hartford. I'll give her a link to this thread when I see her on chat.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I too have had some difficulties getting in touch with Hartford. It seems that just persistant phone calls as all the messages I left were never received...... Something about they have 2 different answering machines and it does not record after like 10 messages but lets you leave it anyway. After a few months I finally got the missing parts but since I had already started on other projects thats all on the back burner now. Kinds sux since I really wanted to have the Barnhart done when I was on my leave from work. Was the plan but that all changed with a ton of missing parts from a brand new old Hartford kit.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

I am in the same boat as Jason keep calling for a missing part for my Hobart Caboose they said the would send it 2-3 months ago. And I am not able to get back intouch with them


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got through and hopefully my parts are on the way, at least they said they would be Tuesday  I'd keep trying to call until you talk with someone. For some reason emails and phone messages don't seem to get through.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm having the same trouble. I've sent several emails with no answer to report a missing end wall for my WSLCO 4/6 Caboose. I forgave them on the first email due to the power outage. I got a broadcast email from them saying they'd get back to all of us after the outage, but they never did. I sent a 4th email this morning. I hope all is okay there.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent Jeanie a private message through the new forum's Message facility and got an answer almost immediately.  Try it...

Go to *this page*, look for the post from *jeanieandmike* and click on *Send Message* below her avatar.

or

From the *Menu Bar*, click *Community|Private Messages*
Click *Compose Message*
In the *Send to User* box, type in *jeanieandmike* 



You can also type in the first few letters (i.e. *jean*) and click the icon to the right of the box, then pick *jeanieandmike
*
Unread Private Messages pop up a little box periodically every time the person visits MLS, so it's a real attention getter.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Off topic....but interesting.  

You can also use that message system to find the handle of a user if all you know is someones name. Open the message system and click on Compose Message.  Then just enter the first or last name of the individual and hit the search icon.  The system will return all of the handles of members who have either that first name or last name.  If you only know part of the handle, it will find all handles containing that string too.  Pretty neat...

Now...back to Hartford talk.


----------

